# ***BRITISH WOMAN MISSING IN BERLIN***



## geanie (May 21, 2014)

**BRITISH LADY MISSING IN BERLIN**
Since this is my first post, I can't post links, but ALL INFO IS ON THE FACEBOOK PAGE NAMED  "*help find Lucy*". Easy to find on facebook. (she has ginger dreads and a blue scarf in her hair in the picture on fb)

Please take 2 minutes to find and scan through the page to see if you recognise her at all. If you have any information, there are details of who to contact on the fb page.

If you can help in anyway, either by asking around your mates, sharing the facebook links/pictures, whatever you can do, it'd be much appreciated.


Description
Please help find my good friend Ginger Lucy.

Lucy went over to Berlin from England at the weekend but separated from friends on Sunday 18th May.
*****Last sighting was at around MIDNIGHT on SUNDAY NIGHT 18.5.14, near Berlin OSTBAHNHOF TRAIN STATION*****
She has no money, phone or passport with her.

We've filed a missing persons report to the the police and friends in Berlin are putting posters out and searching for her. We have two british friends going out to there to help find her too.
Lucy has long ginger dreadlocks, two lip piercings, a nose piercing, and a big flower tattoo on her back and is a fire&angle grind performer from UK . she was wearing a purple skirt with a netted ballet / skirt under to flare it out and sandals with 1inch square heel, a white strappy top with the back cut out and a short 70s style metallic puff style coat.

Our friend is loved by so many and is an all-round lovely human being and a devoted mother with two young children at home in UK who are missing her dearly. If anybody could please spread the word especially onto anybody you know who has connections in Germany we'd really appreciate your help in finding her.
ANY INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT US ASAP!!!

PLEASE LETS GET OUR LUCY HOME WITH HER CHILDREN!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2014)

these two images were submitted by another member of stp who joined recently and is also trying to locate this person.


----------



## JE5 (May 23, 2014)

Lucy has now been found safe and sound, many thanks to those who helped out.


----------

